

Zuckerberg buys four houses surrounding his house - sdiangelis
http://newsfeed.time.com/2013/10/11/mark-zuckerberg-buys-the-four-houses-surrounding-his-own-house-cuz-he-can/?hpt=hp_t3

======
yeukhon
I probably will build a bigger mansion myself. And make more security premier.

